# Bingo Working mallards.



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Good stuff.

Too bad this wasn’t shot with a shotcam


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

natureboy2534 said:


> Its real hard to let the birds swing at FP cause the fields in front of you will be shooting out the back of there corn at our swinging birds and thats where ALOT of the sky busting starts. Ill let them swing if im alone in field for ever, guys in my group are like dogs ready to jump. Last year at 1 of our Shiawassee hunts we killed all our birds in the decoys except for that one teal and that was in north piror road.One thing I love about shiawassee and even Harsen is the spacing in between the fields..


thats definitely one of our bright spots. when we do the layout each year we have the rulers out marking off spacing. I think it 550 or 600' minimum in most zones...something like that. we also went to more squares/rectangles instead of rows with a cut. The gap is bigger in the cuts to keep guys from fighting over it. Not all fields but Priors and 30's were done this way and it seemed to get a positive feedback. Sure stopped the guys fighting over the cuts


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> another tip. if you can talk to the fields around you and have a conversation prior to hunting....it will change how they act. Its harder to screw the guy over next to you when he knows who you are.


At fish point they will lie to your face!


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

I used to like the 50 - 56 fields at fish point when there were only 5 strips of corn in that block, but somewhere they added 2 more so guys would get a spot to hunt and not get turned away. I see there view on it , but it also hurts more than it helps..Used to love those fields back in the day.I think shiawassee has alot of hands of duck hunters that are out there and makes good decisions on field set ups. I would love if FP would eliminate 2 fields out of there bigger blocks of fields, would be better hunting for all.But alot more hunter parties turned away..Im fine if I dont get to hunt..Tons of bay shore close to explore.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

natureboy2534 said:


> I used to like the 50 - 56 fields at fish point when there were only 5 strips of corn in that block, but somewhere they added 2 more so guys would get a spot to hunt and not get turned away. I see there view on it , but it also hurts more than it helps..Used to love those fields back in the day.I think shiawassee has alot of hands of duck hunters that are out there and makes good decisions on field set ups. I would love if FP would eliminate 2 fields out of there bigger blocks of fields, would be better hunting for all.But alot more hunter parties turned away..Im fine if I dont get to hunt..Tons of bay shore close to explore.


I was bummed about not getting a field at NQP last week, but basically came to the same conclusion. Lots of marsh there to play in and check out. Rather have the zones and fields the way they are then jam more into the space that is there.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

goose schatt said:


> At fish point they will lie to your face!


I can think of 2 of them, that will do it on daily basis. I try to steer clear of them but it doesn't always work. And even say you find any of your birds last night and always say all of them..LOL
MY AZZ you did..


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

natureboy2534 said:


> I used to like the 50 - 56 fields at fish point when there were only 5 strips of corn in that block, but somewhere they added 2 more so guys would get a spot to hunt and not get turned away. I see there view on it , but it also hurts more than it helps..Used to love those fields back in the day.I think shiawassee has alot of hands of duck hunters that are out there and makes good decisions on field set ups. I would love if FP would eliminate 2 fields out of there bigger blocks of fields, would be better hunting for all.But alot more hunter parties turned away..Im fine if I dont get to hunt..Tons of bay shore close to explore.


Quality over quantity


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

AaronJohn said:


> Weird flex but OK lol


The best part about this site is people sharing videos and pictures IMO. Why ya gotta hate? 

I like the vid, more the better!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> since everyone just sees skybusting and horrible hunters at managed areas i figured i'd share what its like when your the only one out there...and you let the birds work.  screw those bingos eh?
> 
> ps. video from last week.


Beautiful sight...minimal good calling and calm ducks working.
At PM those woulda been shot at by at least 4 different zones.
Ban spinners and kazoo calling.


----------



## justducky430 (Sep 25, 2014)

Good video and love the suggestions - this is the way to educate and encourage better behavior. Keep em coming!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> no flex, i have way better videos i could post...just everyone bitches on here about bingos and skybusting. under the new system for this year, there is some bright sides to it.


i will probably catch hell for this but i kinda dig it so far. only been out a few times but less chaos and fields get to rest a little due to most not pulling an all dayer. can hunt whenever ya want and not worry about anything really. we had the entire area to ourselves yesterday, literally...less likely to run into completely full zones


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice video. Always wondered why we don’t see more of this. Way better than reading and factual.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

choc24/7 said:


> i will probably catch hell for this but i kinda dig it so far. only been out a few times but less chaos and fields get to rest a little due to most not pulling an all dayer. can hunt whenever ya want and not worry about anything really. we had the entire area to ourselves yesterday, literally...less likely to run into completely full zones


i like that part of it also....but i hate having to go to a 5am draw to hunt at 3pm. I also hate days like today that i get up at 4am, drive to the draw....draw last and get to the board and theres not much left. Normally not a big deal as can redraw at 11am and get another chance....not under these rules. i'm done...won't hunt today. I'm a lost hunter trip for the stats....those stats that are used to make up the budget funding.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I don’t know how it all works, but could this be reason behind the new process for this season. It seems to be known the higher up(s) don’t care for the managed areas or hunting in general. Lower hunter trips/participation gives reason to cut funding/budgets.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i like that part of it also....but i hate having to go to a 5am draw to hunt at 3pm. I also hate days like today that i get up at 4am, drive to the draw....draw last and get to the board and theres not much left. Normally not a big deal as can redraw at 11am and get another chance....not under these rules. i'm done...won't hunt today. I'm a lost hunter trip for the stats....those stats that are used to make up the budget funding.


In your scenario, can you pass and hit one of the scramble units? (If you want to do thatl.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

tom_the_chemist said:


> In your scenario, can you pass and hit one of the scramble units? (If you want to do thatl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes. We hit NQP a week ago. 55 parties, 25 field zones. Watched a guy that knew the area very well pass on the remaining fields and then sign into and hunt the marsh.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

tom_the_chemist said:


> In your scenario, can you pass and hit one of the scramble units? (If you want to do thatl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


yes.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i like that part of it also....but i hate having to go to a 5am draw to hunt at 3pm. I also hate days like today that i get up at 4am, drive to the draw....draw last and get to the board and theres not much left. Normally not a big deal as can redraw at 11am and get another chance....not under these rules. i'm done...won't hunt today. I'm a lost hunter trip for the stats....those stats that are used to make up the budget funding.


Why waking up so early? Don't you live in St. Charles? Just go there with your pajamas, you do not have to get of your vehicle. I woke up at 2:30 to come there and 3 am to go to Harsens due to dumb ferry. 4 times so far and all bad draws. Somehow, I do not feel bad for you. Sign up with Craig13, he likes to be last in the draw. Can you put my name in so I can hunt pm. I will do the same next time I am there.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

1 mile from north end access...which is 15 minutes from field house. wake up at 4....make coffee and get in truck around 4:30 to head to stc. I would make the drive in my underwear if i didn't have to get out of truck to deposit my card in the tumbler.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i like that part of it also....but i hate having to go to a 5am draw to hunt at 3pm. I also hate days like today that i get up at 4am, drive to the draw....draw last and get to the board and theres not much left. Normally not a big deal as can redraw at 11am and get another chance....not under these rules. i'm done...won't hunt today.


My kid didn't have school today, so he went to the draw this morning too. Also drew poorly, but picked a corn strip anyway since he had the day off regardless. The feild he picked ended up filling up. Sounded like it was a slow morning, only getting a few. 

The kid sent me a pic of his first bird of the day..... Won't take long to clean this one.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

haha. i consider that already cleaned.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

I told him that was definitely a banded bird, well it was, before he shot the legs off of it.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

lefty421 said:


> I told him that was definitely a banded bird, well it was, before he shot the legs off of it.


Reward band for sure.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

lefty421 said:


> My kid didn't have school today, so he went to the draw this morning too. Also drew poorly, but picked a corn strip anyway since he had the day off regardless. The feild he picked ended up filling up. Sounded like it was a slow morning, only getting a few.
> 
> The kid sent me a pic of his first bird of the day..... Won't take long to clean this one.
> View attachment 591893
> View attachment 591895


 Might just be the hit of the year right there.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Add that to the summer sausage pile.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

After hunting with Brian on the guest hunter program 2 years ago, I saw what a great day out in the marsh good be. Seeing birds work like that and seeing how close they'd come was really a sight! Probably one of the coolest things I've ever seen out in the field.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

General Ottsc said:


> After hunting with Brian on the guest hunter program 2 years ago, I saw what a great day out in the marsh good be. Seeing birds work like that and seeing how close they'd come was really a sight! Probably one of the coolest things I've ever seen out in the field.


man you got lucky to hunt with brian, one of the most knowledgeable duck guys on the planet. glad you had a good experience. shot my first jack minor on a marsh hunt with brian in 86'.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Keeping watching the video to pick up the cadences. 

Duck lands. Probably a hen.

QUACK.

Yep.

Chuckle every time.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> man you got lucky to hunt with brian, one of the most knowledgeable duck guys on the planet. glad you had a good experience. shot my first jack minor on a marsh hunt with brian in 86'.


Very lucky. And just talking with him, you can tell that he is 100% committed and passionate about ducks. A great guy to learn from, that's for sure. I hope one day to know just a fraction of what he knows.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i would politely motor up and talk to them....taking a chance they don't get all pissy.


Had to use your advice this past weekend..Had 4 guys hunting the buffer strip just behind us and down a little bit from our split. Politely asked what field there were in and one said A corn field.......Calmed myself a bit and told them they were in a buffer and could be shot by someone. .They said OK and moved to the other side of the buffer but still hunted it..They didnt fire any shots after that, as our birds were swinging over there heads to come to our spread..Might of been new to the area but it could of turned out pretty bad for them if we didnt see there spinner...So spinners do work for something. ..


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

11 to 2:30 today.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow Dan! Great shoot! Waaay slower over here on the west side. Nice job


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> Wow Dan! Great shoot! Waaay slower over here on the west side. Nice job


over achieved today. drew 5th from last and totally wasn't expecting it to be as good as it was.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

You have got to be near the top for ducks killed at managed areas.


Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 11 to 2:30 today.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fishfighter said:


> You have got to be near the top for ducks killed at managed areas.


Not this year.....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> Not this year.....


yer lead is only because you hunted youth/military and teal.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yer lead is only because you hunted youth/military and teal.


Lol gotta get them when I can. NoDak forced me to use Vacation time I had scheduled around now and next week.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

you two have so much advantage over others because being local and having network of local hunters. Us on the other hand, enter the draw blind and have no clue where to go. Like knowing which zone next to parking lot is the best.:lol: Bring the kill chart back. We the people need to get together and campaign for kill chart. Let me start a poll see how others think. By the way, those ducks were shot in corn or marsh or flooded timber?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

no, we have the disadvantage of non-locals taking all the best spots not even knowing what they are taking, lol


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> you two have so much advantage over others because being local and having network of local hunters. Us on the other hand, enter the draw blind and have no clue where to go. Like knowing which zone next to parking lot is the best.:lol: Bring the kill chart back. We the people need to get together and campaign for kill chart. Let me start a poll see how others think. By the way, those ducks were shot in corn or marsh or flooded timber?


 What kid said. I live 1.5 hours away. I’ve learned what I’ve learned by experimenting with weird places out there and getting shafted with bad picks. I love people picking prior rd first. Love it. Leaves the door open to sooo many other great areas. 

what good would a kill chart do? So you can see that front row prior is tops in kills? Who cares? Some areas smoked them early season and are dead now. The chart will lead people into dead areas. It’s pointless.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

You have to know the ducks and what they like. His bag narrows it down where he was simply because of the diet of those ducks. It has nothing to do with anything else. If you knew ducks then you would know this too.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

No to kill charts and I don’t even use managed areas. You want a quality hunt day in and day out? Well, you need to invest your time and figure it out. Nothing worth having is ever easy. 

Plus, guys will just stop reporting kills for those “secret” spots. Which to someone’s point on this thread, if you knew food preferences by duck, you could narrow it down.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fowl Play said:


> No to kill charts and I don’t even use managed areas. You want a quality hunt day in and day out? Well, you need to invest your time and figure it out. Nothing worth having is ever easy.
> 
> Plus, guys will just stop reporting kills for those “secret” spots. Which to someone’s point on this thread, if you knew food preferences by duck, you could narrow it down.


If only people knew what Sago pondweed was....and what Gaddies and Wigeon think of it.


----------



## Nicks22 (Apr 27, 2010)

Been hunting managed areas for over 30 years. Fell in love with shi about 10 years ago. Still learning this area. That’s what I love about it. Kill charts or no charts it doesn’t matter. Knowing the cover, food and water info is key. Then using knowledge of wind and weather. I get out once a week on Sunday or Monday. Manage areas give best opportunity for hunters with no private ground and busy families.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Those posting about kill charts, over and over, then pulling crap zones and crying. Nothing like just popping back up for another beat down...


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> If only people knew what Sago pondweed was....and what Gaddies and Wigeon think of it.


Yeah, if only....















From today at Shi.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

What the hell is that chicken beak thing?


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Lefty I have to say I am impressed with your cleaning facility. Clean and complete with a vacuum seal. I’m coming over to your place to clean and process my kills


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Zorba said:


> Lefty I have to say I am impressed with your cleaning facility. Clean and complete with a vacuum seal. I’m coming over to your place to clean and process my kills


thats first thought i had too. and i think he lives between me and the flats...so i just need to make a pitstop on way home. haha


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone try to get drawn today? I'm guessing with the weather the numbers had to be huge at all the bingos.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

111 at FP..


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

71 at NP


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

76 at Shi. Finished before 9. Waiting on odd ducks can be a PIA.


----------



## Pikeski22 (Jan 17, 2011)

109 at Harsens 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

I think alot of fields are going to be set idle for the rest of day. Every one will get there birds early and the fields will sitt the rest of day with no hunters in them.


----------



## dlbaldwin1701 (May 2, 2006)

Not all the fields. Just getting ready to head out shortly. So hoping nobody is out there and we bang out a quick limit. Lol

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

natureboy2534 said:


> I think alot of fields are going to be set idle for the rest of day. Every one will get there birds early and the fields will sitt the rest of day with no hunters in them.


nothing wrong with that.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Be out there shortly. Hopefully my crew in the only group in the entire field.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> nothing wrong with that.


yeah..nothing wrong with sending oh i dunno...30 parties home. sounds great.

don't be crying when the shut down comes because of lack of participation and hunter trips.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah..nothing wrong with sending oh i dunno...30 parties home. sounds great.
> 
> don't be crying when the shut down comes because of lack of participation and hunter trips.


there’s a balancing act here. We can increase hunter participation and hunter trips. But then the quality of hunt goes down. All 3 metrics need to be taken into consideration


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sounds great in a guaranteed funding situation...you willing to take responsibility when those who determine funding by actual use pull the plug? seems like you're just worried about amount of birds you kill. seems very...."my own hunt club" type of decision..


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> sounds great in a guaranteed funding situation...you willing to take responsibility when those who determine funding by actual use pull the plug? seems like you're just worried about amount of birds you kill. seems very...."my own hunt club" type of decision..


I simply deem hunter satisfaction and quality important. We can flood the area with hunters but then there goes the quality and satisfaction. Like I said. There’s a balancing act here. Not to mention we need to determine what success is. Is it simply hunter trips? Is it total kill? Is it better bird/hunter trip? Is it simply hunter satisfaction? I think all metrics are important and need to be considered.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> I simply deem hunter satisfaction and quality important. We can flood the area with hunters but then there goes the quality and satisfaction. Like I said. There’s a balancing act here. Not to mention we need to determine what success is. Is it simply hunter trips? Is it total kill? Is it better bird/hunter trip? Is it simply hunter satisfaction? I think all metrics are important and need to be considered.


don't worry, you send enough hunters home each day, you'll get your answer.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> don't worry, you send enough hunters home each day, you'll get your answer.


there was plenty of opportunity out there today for the ones that wanted it enough.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i wrote that down for when the participation numbers crash and money is pulled.  craig told me there was plenty of opportunity left over.

listen, we can have this back and forth all day long. you know the metric in how theses places are valued. unless you change that, you are advocating for failure and you know it. so be careful what you wish for.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i wrote that down for when the participation numbers crash and money is pulled.  craig told me there was plenty of opportunity left over.
> 
> listen, we can have this back and forth all day long. you know the metric in how theses places are valued. unless you change that, you are advocating for failure and you know it. so be careful what you wish for.


Hmmmm on the way out this AM we busted a TON of birds and not a soul was around to hunt them. You know where I’m talking to. I happen to know several people have been steadily pulling limits out of there.

I am not advocating for anything in particular. I simply have said it’s not ALL about hunter trips. Do we really want to turn Shi into PM? If so, then go ahead and simply worry about hunter trips. Hunter trips are no doubt important...but they aren’t the only metric we need to be worried about.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> Hmmmm on the way out this AM we busted a TON of birds and not a soul was around to hunt them. You know where I’m talking to. I happen to know several people have been steadily pulling limits out of there.
> 
> I am not advocating for anything in particular. I simply have said it’s not ALL about hunter trips. Do we really want to turn Shi into PM? If so, then go ahead and simply worry about hunter trips. Hunter trips are no doubt important...but they aren’t the only metric we need to be worried about.


for the state that is the only number that is important for funding.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

goosehunter31 said:


> for the state that is the only number that is important for funding.


Right. There’s a point at which too many hunters has negative effects. Happy hunters(I realize that doesn’t exist) means hunters who are more likely to return and fight for an area.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> Right. There’s a point at which too many hunters has negative effects. Happy hunters(I realize that doesn’t exist) means hunters who are more likely to return and fight for an area.


Sure, but they're not going to run the place for 15 super happy guys. There's something like 30,000 duck hunters and Michigan and less than 5,000 actually use the managed areas. Those are tough numbers to justify.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Urriah said:


> Sure, but they're not going to run the place for 15 super happy guys. There's something like 30,000 duck hunters and Michigan and less than 5,000 actually use the managed areas. Those are tough numbers to justify.


So what do you recommend? The birds/hunter this year at Shi are well above the last 5 years so far.The current harvest is also trending higher than 2015.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> So what do you recommend? The birds/hunter this year at Shi are well above the last 5 years so far.The current harvest is also trending higher than 2015.


Oh, the hunting has definitely been good. But there's going to have to be a balance. Harsens has averaged over 70 parties/draw all season, Fish Point is similar, and NP regularly has close to twice as many parties as zones available. It's not going to take terribly long for support to erode with those odds, especially at Harsens where people are shelling out $20 just to get a truck and trailer across the ferry. Whether that means expanded pre-registration, a return to two draws a day, or some other sort of compromise, I think/hope there will be some adjustments in the future. If one draw/day is perfection for Shiawassee, fantastic for Shiawassee. But I'm not sure how long it will remain supported elsewhere.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Well I wish we could have our cake and eat it too, but usually it don’t pan out that way. I believe it is possible to have quality hunts with quantity hunters, but the masses are too selfish and shortsighted. I had a quality hunt and darned near last draw. Could have had another mallard pretty easy but sailed a greentop a mile in that wind so counted him to the stringer. I shot horribly today too.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Urriah said:


> Oh, the hunting has definitely been good. But there's going to have to be a balance. Harsens has averaged over 70 parties/draw all season, Fish Point is similar, and NP regularly has close to twice as many parties as zones available. It's not going to take terribly long for support to erode with those odds, especially at Harsens where people are shelling out $20 just to get a truck and trailer across the ferry. Whether that means expanded pre-registration, a return to two draws a day, or some other sort of compromise, I think/hope there will be some adjustments in the future. If one draw/day is perfection for Shiawassee, fantastic for Shiawassee. But I'm not sure how long it will remain supported elsewhere.


Oh that’s completely understandable. I don’t know how people do it. Harsens has always been crazy though. 

My only point is we can’t simply focus on hunter trips. It’s very important, yes. However, so is quality and satisfaction. Like I said, we have to determine what success is and how do we measure success. 

Shi could easily fit more zones into their fields if they made them smaller like the other areas. They don’t though. They chose to go bigger zones for a better quality hunt. I guess it’s things like that I am getting at.


----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

craigrh13 said:


> So what do you recommend? The birds/hunter this year at Shi are well above the last 5 years so far.The current harvest is also trending higher than 2015.


This is meaningless. First, the numbers are skewed because early season averages are much higher than total season always. Second, with being able to hunt all day per hunter trip, that number needs to be at least 60-80% higher than last year at the end of the season to even consider having made a difference.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

HopHead42 said:


> This is meaningless. First, the numbers are skewed because early season averages are much higher than total season always. Second, with being able to hunt all day per hunter trip, that number needs to be at least 60-80% higher than last year at the end of the season to even consider having made a difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That number also is factoring that people most likely are not filling out their cards right. Meaning, the people that are putting friends on the card so if they get a good draw but don’t actually hunt aren’t being crossed out when the card is turned in. So that throws the number off. 

However, yes. The numbers do skew higher in the beginning then drop off later in the season when hunting gets a little tougher.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I’m a west sider. So I’m in a bit of a different position here.

I’ve kicked around trying some of the better draw areas on the East side this year. But, I would never consider going to a draw hunt with twice the parties compared to available hunt zones, that host no re-issue, or afternoon draw. So count my hunter trips out. Maybe someone else’s satisfaction will be higher as a result?

How’s reducing the draws per week been working at the Todd Farm and Muskegon Waste Water?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I too am not getting up at two am or getting a hotel the night before to turn around and drive home after a bad draw. I hunted Shiawassee later in the year on pm hunts when I could still be home to help the kids with homework. This schedule has crossed the east side managed areas off my list this year.

I am glad those partaking are able and those who know how to improvise are doing well within the new structure.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

The higher than usual prospects of not getting a field are taking the lustre off a trip to FP this year, definitely.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

It really should come as no surprise to the DNR or anyone if you limit the draws to once a day and open the fields for a full day hunt, the metrics will look differently. And, if I understood the earlier discussion the DNR would use these lower metrics for budgeting, then I think those using the managed areas are getting screwed. 

I don’t use any of the managed areas and if I understand it right, this just pisses me right off. DNR limits draws and yet expects more participation. That’s a special kind of stupid if you ask me. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Hijacking this post with a bingo setup question...

When the corn strip runs North/South I've always setup facing East. I guess i never looked to see if there was a decoy strip on the west side of the corn. If there is, is it legal to hunt it? I'm blessed with glasses. If I gotta be up at 3am to make the draw, I might as well give myself the best chance possible to be successful. Which means facing West in the morning makes more sense so I'm not shining birds with the reflection off my glasses.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Disregard. Found my own answer in last years NP thread where Craig shared the charts on how to setup in the zones.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

BumpRacerX said:


> Disregard. Found my own answer in last years NP thread where Craig shared the charts on how to setup in the zones.


Kid made those charts.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

I think those set up field charts SHOULD be posted in the shacks for everyone to see how to set up on different winds.. Thats more important than the kill charts in my eyes..Always have some guys out there not knowing where to set up for the birds to use the biggest run way to your spread..
Good stuff there...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

natureboy2534 said:


> I think those set up field charts SHOULD be posted in the shacks for everyone to see how to set up on different winds.. Thats more important than the kill charts in my eyes..Always have some guys out there not knowing where to set up for the birds to use the biggest run way to your spread..
> Good stuff there...


yeah for sure. probably the biggest mistake most people make.

that being said, srsga changed their field layouts to keep parties from fighting over the cut no matter the wind. the gaps between fields keeps it relatively safe from confrontation.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

natureboy2534 said:


> I think those set up field charts SHOULD be posted in the shacks for everyone to see how to set up on different winds.. Thats more important than the kill charts in my eyes..Always have some guys out there not knowing where to set up for the birds to use the biggest run way to your spread..
> Good stuff there...


yeah for sure. probably the biggest mistake most people make.

that being said, srsga changed their field layouts to keep parties from fighting over the cut no matter the wind. the gaps between fields keeps it relatively safe from confrontation.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> srsga changed their field layouts to keep parties from fighting over the cut no matter the wind.


And thats why you have a better quality hunts at shiawassee most of the times. And Maybe the clay bottoms that always seems to mess up my truck mats every year and never able to get it off...LOL.
Always nice work out there on there fields and the set up of them..
Just not going to make it happen this year, maybe next for sure...


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Does the location of the neighboring strip's decoys impact the decision? 

Three rows in the field. Winds are coming in such a manner that you should be on the west side of the strip. But everyone else is setup on the east side. Go to the west side, setup and get yours?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BumpRacerX said:


> Does the location of the neighboring strip's decoys impact the decision?
> 
> Three rows in the field. Winds are coming in such a manner that you should be on the west side of the strip. But everyone else is setup on the east side. Go to the west side, setup and get yours?


this is always touchy. srsga has so much space between fields....decoy openings are pretty much equal on both sides of all cover rows...to accommodate any direction of wind. hunting the backside has its advantages on certain winds, certain zones. most do it wrong. getting downwind of the "hole", setting slightly off the downwind side, sucking birds into your decoys off the swing of the hotfield is an artform. i've seen it done so good, so convincingly that you couldn't even argue with what they were doing. sucked them right down and pulling 10 yard dump shots. most see the skilled hunters pull this off and just imitate it...just hunting the backside regardless of where they are at or what field is hot....this gives it a bad reputation and creates a mess usually.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I would hope the powers that be at of the GMU's in Michigan are tallying total cards that are filled out per day, and that will be the number submitted to the State when it comes to determining hunter effort at the GMU's. 2020 is a screwed up year. It's the ultimate "mulligan" year for funding. It's not a matter of "how many hunted" it's more of "how many tried to hunt" for 2020. Be smart. Folks want to hunt, yet are being turned away. And...they continue to show up even though they continue to get turned away. DO NOT mess with the field/zone size. Don't turn them into another %$(&#^* like they did at PM. 

Having said that, there is no way I would drive any distance at all for a less than 40% chance of getting drawn. It should come as no surprise that the hunting is vastly improved for 2020, given the pressure is significantly less over the entire GMU. 

Enjoy your resources, especially in 2020.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

My first few trips to St Charles almost soured me on the area for good. I was “lucky” in the beginning and got a “good” draw about every time I went. Of course I picked prior rd because that’s what seemed to be where everyone wanted to go. I saw guys shooting at birds 70yds up, shooting swing birds, and even had guys leave their spread to hunt mine. I thought it was just bad luck but after 4 times going to prior and 3 days I left madder than a wet hen, I said not again. 

I couldn’t take it, and word on the street is if you rattle someone’s teeth up here the cops get called. The last time I hunted prior I exchanged words with guys for shooting at birds that where about to finish for us. I tried to meet them at the launch to “discuss” but they got a batch of gone. I guess it’s easy to pick up when you are hunting other people’s spread. 
But the one hunt in the 60’s when the gentleman down from us had manners, was one of the most memorable hunts I’ve had anywhere. We all shot birds that day. I’m sure it could be like that if most duck hunters actually enjoy hunting birds instead of only enjoying burning shells and killing things.

Now I have to go vote so we can keep America Great! In all seriousness though, if you are alive and a US citizen please go vote if you haven’t already. Too many lives have been given and lives changed so we have the right to vote. Not to mention own guns, chase game and freely b!tch about people who don’t do it the same as we do.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Prior Rd draws all kinds. Some good, some bad.

Sunday night I was down there. With two CO's clearly sitting in their truck on the dike/ramp, as shooting time came to a close, one group in N. Prior was still shooting well after the close. Shooting ended at 5:26 PM. last shot I heard was at 5:29pm. I don't know how much leeway CO's tend to give for shooting time violations, but knowing the CO's around Shi, I wouldn't want to be those guys. The CO's did not look amused glassing the zone as I left.

I was at prior again last night, and there was one group/zone that was showing everyone else how to do it. They drew damn near every bird that flew over the field into their zone and dropped it. hats off to those guys. Nobody else was shooting squat, but those guys put on a clinic last night. Won't say which zone, but if you were at Prior last night, you probably know.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

lefty421 said:


> Prior Rd draws all kinds. Some good, some bad.
> 
> Sunday night I was down there. With two CO's clearly sitting in their truck on the dike/ramp, as shooting time came to a close, one group in N. Prior was still shooting well after the close. Shooting ended at 5:26 PM. last shot I heard was at 5:29pm. I don't know how much leeway CO's tend to give for shooting time violations, but knowing the CO's around Shi, I wouldn't want to be those guys. The CO's did not look amused glassing the zone as I left.
> 
> I was at prior again last night, and there was one group/zone that was showing everyone else how to do it. They drew damn near every bird that flew over the field into their zone and dropped it. hats off to those guys. Nobody else was shooting squat, but those guys put on a clinic last night. Won't say which zone, but if you were at Prior last night, you probably know.


That zone has been on fire all year.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Is that the parking lot zone next to Backhoe? Were they shooting on person at a time? Problem with corn field is that ducks like certain zone at certain time no mater who is hunting there. I think they probably fed there the day before and go back there again. I have seen it thousand times that ducks come out of refuge high and set their wings to a certain zone and no one can get their attention.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fsamie1 said:


> Is that the parking lot zone next to Backhoe? Were they shooting on person at a time? Problem with corn field is that ducks like certain zone at certain time no mater who is hunting there. I think they probably fed there the day before and go back there again. I have seen it thousand times that ducks come out of refuge high and set their wings to a certain zone and no one can get their attention.


you just figuring that out now? i been at that level of bingo knowledge since 1980 samie...c'mon man (as biden would say) I'm gonna start calling you "cornpop"


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Lmaooo


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

lefty421 said:


> Prior Rd draws all kinds. Some good, some bad.
> 
> Sunday night I was down there. With two CO's clearly sitting in their truck on the dike/ramp, as shooting time came to a close, one group in N. Prior was still shooting well after the close. Shooting ended at 5:26 PM. last shot I heard was at 5:29pm. I don't know how much leeway CO's tend to give for shooting time violations, but knowing the CO's around Shi, I wouldn't want to be those guys. The CO's did not look amused glassing the zone as I left.
> 
> I was at prior again last night, and there was one group/zone that was showing everyone else how to do it. They drew damn near every bird that flew over the field into their zone and dropped it. hats off to those guys. Nobody else was shooting squat, but those guys put on a clinic last night. Won't say which zone, but if you were at Prior last night, you probably know.


I was there Sunday night and was wondering if the late shooters got cited. The CO was asking us about a goose that got shot. We were bewildered and told him there were no geese that came anywhere near us. Not sure what that question was all about.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

lefty421 said:


> Prior Rd draws all kinds. Some good, some bad.
> 
> Sunday night I was down there. With two CO's clearly sitting in their truck on the dike/ramp, as shooting time came to a close, one group in N. Prior was still shooting well after the close. Shooting ended at 5:26 PM. last shot I heard was at 5:29pm. I don't know how much leeway CO's tend to give for shooting time violations, but knowing the CO's around Shi, I wouldn't want to be those guys. The CO's did not look amused glassing the zone as I left.
> 
> I was at prior again last night, and there was one group/zone that was showing everyone else how to do it. They drew damn near every bird that flew over the field into their zone and dropped it. hats off to those guys. Nobody else was shooting squat, but those guys put on a clinic last night. Won't say which zone, but if you were at Prior last night, you probably know.



Lefty421, I was the group leader of a group that had an excellent hunt at Prior Rd the afternoon of election day. If you are referring to our group, thanks. We really enjoyed the way the birds worked & fell.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

propbuster said:


> Lefty421, I was the group leader of a group that had an excellent hunt at Prior Rd the afternoon of election day. If you are referring to our group, thanks. We really enjoyed the way the birds worked & fell.


Awesome. good work!


----------

